# My Paintings!



## Katzndogz

I have been inspired by Dajjal to post my work too.

Zulu  Commission painting for a London attorney.


----------



## Katzndogz

Stampede currently on loan to Chase Bank


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunset Run First Prize California Art Club


----------



## Katzndogz

Dakota and her Children






Journey






Both currently on exhibition at the Toyota Automobile and Art Museum


----------



## Katzndogz

The Soloist






Concerto for Violin and Piano






Both selected for the Torrance Symphony Calendar, Exhibition at the James Armstrong Theater


----------



## Ernie S.

Great stuff! I am impressed.


----------



## Luissa

Katzndogz said:


> The Soloist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerto for Violin and Piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both selected for the Torrance Symphony Calendar, Exhibition at the James Armstrong Theater



I like these ones the best, great work.


----------



## Dajjal

Glad I helped you decide to post your impressive works.


----------



## busybee1980

Have you considered selling on Etsy?


----------



## Katzndogz

What is Etsy?

While everything is for sale, eventually, I never sell a painting until I'm done with it.  After it has been entered into competitions and won or lost, made the rounds of exhibition, then I sell it.   I never make prints of my paintings either.  When someone buys one of my paintings, it is the only one.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dajjal said:


> Glad I helped you decide to post your impressive works.



Thank you.  You are very good too.  Although our styles are very different.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Katz!  Awesome!!

I swear I saw the Zebra painting somewhere


----------



## Dajjal

Katzndogz said:


> What is Etsy?
> 
> While everything is for sale, eventually, I never sell a painting until I'm done with it.  After it has been entered into competitions and won or lost, made the rounds of exhibition, then I sell it.   I never make prints of my paintings either.  When someone buys one of my paintings, it is the only one.



Do you reserve copywright on the image you have photographed?

I have never stipulated that when selling my pictures but as you have seen I still post photos of the pictures I have sold. Unfortunately I photographed most of them before they were finished, so I could not produce a print of them even if I wanted too, and I do not have contact details of the people who purchased the originals, so they are gone.


----------



## Katzndogz

CrusaderFrank said:


> Katz!  Awesome!!
> 
> I swear I saw the Zebra painting somewhere



You might have if there is a Chase bank around.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dajjal said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Etsy?
> 
> While everything is for sale, eventually, I never sell a painting until I'm done with it.  After it has been entered into competitions and won or lost, made the rounds of exhibition, then I sell it.   I never make prints of my paintings either.  When someone buys one of my paintings, it is the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you reserve copywright on the image you have photographed?
> 
> I have never stipulated that when selling my pictures but as you have seen I still post photos of the pictures I have sold. Unfortunately I photographed most of them before they were finished, so I could not produce a print of them even if I wanted too, and I do not have contact details of the people who purchased the originals, so they are gone.
Click to expand...


I photograph all my work when its done.   I have had instances where someone wants a painting that I have already done.   I just paint another!   No two are ever the same anyway.  When I said "print" I really meant more like a giclee print.

Here's one that I have painted more than once.

The Tulip Ballerina
I painted it for a collector who lives in Joshua Tree, then liked it so much I painted another and it went to someone else.


----------



## Luissa

Katzndogz said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Etsy?
> 
> While everything is for sale, eventually, I never sell a painting until I'm done with it.  After it has been entered into competitions and won or lost, made the rounds of exhibition, then I sell it.   I never make prints of my paintings either.  When someone buys one of my paintings, it is the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you reserve copywright on the image you have photographed?
> 
> I have never stipulated that when selling my pictures but as you have seen I still post photos of the pictures I have sold. Unfortunately I photographed most of them before they were finished, so I could not produce a print of them even if I wanted too, and I do not have contact details of the people who purchased the originals, so they are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I photograph all my work when its done.   I have had instances where someone wants a painting that I have already done.   I just paint another!   No two are ever the same anyway.  When I said "print" I really meant more like a giclee print.
> 
> Here's one that I have painted more than once.
> 
> The Tulip Ballerina
> I painted it for a collector who lives in Joshua Tree, then liked it so much I painted another and it went to someone else.
Click to expand...


I really like that one. Do you do prints?


----------



## Katzndogz

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you reserve copywright on the image you have photographed?
> 
> I have never stipulated that when selling my pictures but as you have seen I still post photos of the pictures I have sold. Unfortunately I photographed most of them before they were finished, so I could not produce a print of them even if I wanted too, and I do not have contact details of the people who purchased the originals, so they are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I photograph all my work when its done.   I have had instances where someone wants a painting that I have already done.   I just paint another!   No two are ever the same anyway.  When I said "print" I really meant more like a giclee print.
> 
> Here's one that I have painted more than once.
> 
> The Tulip Ballerina
> I painted it for a collector who lives in Joshua Tree, then liked it so much I painted another and it went to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like that one. Do you do prints?
Click to expand...


I have not done prints in the past.   I probably could do a print.   It's just a hassle.  It takes a special process, then it's printed on canvas so it has to be mounted.  If someone just wanted a print and have it mounted themselves it would be easier.


----------



## freedombecki

Katzndogz said:


> Stampede currently on loan to Chase Bank


Masterpiece! Thanks for sharing, Katzndogs.


----------



## Noomi

I have no idea how some people just have such brilliant talent. Those are amazing, Katz! Beautiful works, all of them.


----------



## Katzndogz

I am able to paint these works because God specifically decided to give me that talent.  Before that, I couldn't draw a stick figure.

I have no idea why God decided to just give me a talent so late in life, nor why I had to go on such a journey to get it, but it happened and even posing the question seems a waste of time.


----------



## freedombecki

Katzndogz said:


> I am able to paint these works because God specifically decided to give me that talent.  Before that, I couldn't draw a stick figure.
> 
> I have no idea why God decided to just give me a talent so late in life, nor why I had to go on such a journey to get it, but it happened and even posing the question seems a waste of time.


Serendipity!


----------



## pbel

Katzndogz said:


> I am able to paint these works because God specifically decided to give me that talent.  Before that, I couldn't draw a stick figure.
> 
> I have no idea why God decided to just give me a talent so late in life, nor why I had to go on such a journey to get it, but it happened and even posing the question seems a waste of time.



I love your colors...I too could not draw a stick figure, but I was an avid collector and started at 48 years oldGauguin also started at 48...I was told practice is the key, not god-given talent by my successful artsy friends.


----------



## kacunxx

great work.


----------

